

A Hint of Hubris - wifelette
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2010/a-hint-of-hubris/
Leverage Haskell in Your Ruby code...
======
angelbob
That's a really great idea. We need more embedding of languages other than C.

And I say that as a huge fan of C. I'm even still using it for non-work
projects :-)

------
cmallen
COOL.

Too bad I work in Python at home and work.

Balls. :| Rubyists always get the pretty toys.

~~~
judofyr
_Rubyists always get the pretty toys._

You ended up with Zed, though.

~~~
cmallen
Actually, I talked to him about librelist and Lamson in an email exchange
awhile back. Cool guy.

I don't totally grasp his reasons for moving from rails to python other than
culture, but I don't really care.

